# Those 3 Burning Tapers



## My Freemasonry (May 19, 2014)

*This article was originally published in the January 2013 issue of Living Stones Masonic Magazine, Vol.3 Issue 1* I’m sort of the contemplative, meditative type and anytime I’m not speaking in Lodge I’m usually sitting there deep in thought. The other night while at a meeting, I was particularly focused and drawn to our three burning tapers. The tri-luminaries, or three “lesser lights” as we normally refer to them, have multiple meanings symbolically ascribed to them. For instance, in most jurisdictions of Freemasonry they are the Sun, the Moon, and Master of the Lodge. Now I know that, sadly, not...

Continue reading...


----------

